# New MKIV owner... oil light question



## Frank Booth2000 (Jun 25, 2011)

Simple question. Could a overfill cause the oil light to come on? 

Just bought a 2003 Jetta 2.0 wagon for $2000- the previous owner had the light come on, freaked out and parked it. Took it to the dealer, who told him they would need to "tear apart the engine- which would start at $400" to figure out why the light was coming on - no tests done. i honestly think they were just trying to get him out of there.

I checked it out, and noticed the thing was about 2qts overfilled... eek. what moron did that god knows... the oil was crystal clear, so im guessing the oil change place.

For 2k, I dont care if I need to drop a new motor in- it has new struts, new tires and zero rust.

Just wondering if anyone else had their light come on after a overfill. Im towing it home, draining and replacing the oil, grounding the pressure sending unit to test, then checking pressure with a actual gauge. im also going to check for any other issues (cam pos sensor / speed sensor) with my VAG-COM- sound right?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Try a 40wt oil you know is thick enough to meet VW Specs.

TS


----------



## paul61 (Dec 6, 2011)

The same thing happened to one of my 2 litres.
1st thing I'd do is temporarily plumb in an oil pressure gauge to verify that you dont have any serious issues with the pump, etc.
I did it for under 20 bucks, had an old gauge kickin around.
My engine read 30 psi @ idle and 60+ @ higher RPM, hot of course.


----------

